

Artificial Intelligence in the Cloud - LukeFitzpatrick
http://betalist.com/startups/alina-api

======
LukeFitzpatrick
There is cloud computing, now we have AI in the cloud. I found this on
Betalist, thought the HN community might be interested.

Machine learning is in its baby steps. I'll be curios to see where the future
goes in the next 5-10 years.

